# HP Deskjet 9800 WIDE FORMAT



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

Back to my favourite people, I need some advice on a wide format printer.
Is the HP listed above any good? Anyone have any experience with it or something of the sort? 
Any helpful feedback is highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What are you going to do with it? I think it is a two cartridge printer. The black is probably pigment ink and the tri color is dye ink. There is an 8600 wide format printer with four cartridges so each one can be replaced as needed. I think you can also get them in pigment based ink.


----------



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

I want to make Screen printing transparencies. Is it a good printer for that?
I'm going to use inkjet transparencies for that.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am on the hunt for the same thing as you. I have looked at the 8600 and the 9800. The difference I think is the ink set-up and one does 13x19" the 9800 does 13 x50". The ink density is the key for film but I havent run into anyone at various locations that knew anything about transparencys. The price seems comparable and you can find it onsale for around $249.00.

I think there was a post not long ago about the HP printers vs the Epson 1400.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I use the 9800 after spending a couple years with an Epson 1520. The 9800 rocks! You can't go wrong with this printer for the price.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

neato said:


> I use the 9800 after spending a couple years with an Epson 1520. The 9800 rocks! You can't go wrong with this printer for the price.


Would you choose the 9800 over the 8600?


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Honestly and truly...you have to go with the Epson. The 1400 is comparable in price to the HP and you can have RIP software for the epson....not sure about the HP. You have to look at future upgradeability. I am not even sure if inks are readily available for the HP's to do all black....as I have the 1400 setup with the "blackout" kit from Ryonet. 

My vote is Epson 1400, about the same price and 13"x19" with great output and upgradeability.


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

Can't use RIP software with them? Is this true?

I was planning on getting the 9800 and using ghostscript. Will this not work?


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I am using ghostscript with an HP 9800 with no problems at all. The printer has not let me down once.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have always heard HP over Epson running windows xp. I dont know if that was fact or fiction.


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

SPC said:


> I am using ghostscript with an HP 9800 with no problems at all. The printer has not let me down once.


Glad to hear it, I just ordered mine off of Amazon.com for like 160 with shipping. word.


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

That's about what I paid, which makes it much cheaper than an epson. Also it works with Vista.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Have either of you got ghost script up and running?


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been using it for a couple of weeks now. I have been getting good halftones, but the only problem is that the biggest film I can print is 8.5 x 11 out of GS. I am not sure how to change the settings. For learning 8.5 x 11 are cheaper anyway.


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been using the 9800 for a little over a year now without any problems. I use Ghostscript for halftones. I don't use the 9800 for transfers since the ink is dye based. I use an Epson for transfers.

John


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i have an hp and i use ghostscript for halftones to it works really really well and i use chromopaque transparencies which work soo well you can get really dark transparencies with the hp and chromopaque.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

jlee199 said:


> I've been using the 9800 for a little over a year now without any problems. I use Ghostscript for halftones. I don't use the 9800 for transfers since the ink is dye based. I use an Epson for transfers.
> 
> John


Well then there you go!! I believe he said he uses the HP for daily stuff but the "real" stuff is trusted with the Epson. A few more bucks, big deal. One run of shirts will pay for it totally. 

I have only been screen printing for a little over 3 months. Got a great deal on equipment and hit the ground running. Sold over 1200 shirts in a short time and things are looking really good for the future.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

TshirtStan said:


> Well then there you go!! I believe he said he uses the HP for daily stuff but the "real" stuff is trusted with the Epson. A few more bucks, big deal. One run of shirts will pay for it totally.
> 
> I have only been screen printing for a little over 3 months. Got a great deal on equipment and hit the ground running. Sold over 1200 shirts in a short time and things are looking really good for the future.



No, I think he said he doesn't use the HP for TRANSFERS. That has nothing to do with screen printing. 

Epsons are fine printers. But the HP does just as great of a job. I've used both and prefer the HP because the print head is built into the cartridge. No more clogged jets.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TshirtStan said:


> Well then there you go!! I believe he said he uses the HP for daily stuff but the "real" stuff is trusted with the Epson. A few more bucks, big deal. One run of shirts will pay for it totally.
> 
> I have only been screen printing for a little over 3 months. Got a great deal on equipment and hit the ground running. Sold over 1200 shirts in a short time and things are looking really good for the future.


I dont think thats what he actually said. He prints his films with the HP and his ink jet transfers with an epson. I believe you can get pigment inks for the 8600 and probably for the 9800 as well. I can get them for my all in one HP but am doing JPSS right now without much issue using dye based.

Nothing against the Epson as I am looking at those printers along with the HP but I think the "REAL" stuff is outputting quality Halftone films.


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

What I was referring to was the different types of ink for different types of work.

I use the 9800 for my screen printing films. I get very good positives even with half-tones. However, when I tried using it for transfers I found that the ink would fade much quicker with washing (especially the red colors). Hence I use the Epson for transfers.

I don't do a lot of transfers so the C88 fills the job for me. But since I'm thinking of expanding this area I may upgrade to an Epson that will print larger transfers. But I'll keep the 9800 for film.

John


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

i use Ghostscript with a 9800 and i'm printing on the 13"x19" R-Film from Ryonet.

My only question is, what other films are compatible with this printer?


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I am using 13 x 18 *inkjet2 film *from Victory Factory with much success.


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. With the 9800? Which ink cartridges?

i noticed that all the COLOR cartridges for the 9800 are DYE based, but the 94 & 96 BLACK cartridges are PIGMENT based. However, the 100 GRAY cartridge is DYE based.

That being said, i wonder if using the 100 Gray (BLACK) dye based cartridge coupled with a 97 COLOR Dye based cartridge will allow me to use the cheaper films that aren't waterproof.


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm using the 96 black and 97 color.


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

I get both 11X17 and 13X19 from Film Source.

John


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

what is the URL of Film Source?


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

filmsourceinc.net


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

SPC said:


> I'm using the 96 black and 97 color.


 
No doubling up the films? You just print the transparency and go right to burning the screen with it?

I am about to purchase a printer and want to make sure I get the right one.

Its between the epson 1400 and the HP 9800. I want to have whatever printer will allow me to go straight from the printer to burning the screen without doubling or RIP software.


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

Just one film with the preferences set to print best quality on a transparency.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks!


----------

